# long term rental



## domy (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi Everybody,
I am looking to move to the Algarve (preferable Lagos) in January 2020 and plan to rent for a year to decide if I really want to move there permanently, but from what I can see there are very few long term rentals especially as I will be taking my 2 small dogs, can anyone suggest the best way to go about this.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Though it may not be an easy fit into your circumstances by far the best method is to spend time in your chosen area and visit local agents in person. The rental market (and other stuff) here is not mainly on the internet and agents will not take you seriously unless you have talked to them in person, they will not "invest" their time and money doing work if they cannot see a possibility of a return/commission. Local agents have contacts and will make a bit of effort contacting others - they will share any commission. A few sites have a search facility which includes rental but, going on previous attempts, a lot of these are not available because the site owners would rather have a lot of properties listed as it makes them look better. Emails and phone calls will probably generate a generic reply or no reply as no-one will consider your requests unless you actively looking at places and for that to happen you need to be here.


----------

